# סוגשל מיני קרדיטים - הכנת טבעות נישואין



## butwhy (20/4/13)

סוגשל מיני קרדיטים - הכנת טבעות נישואין 
די התלבטתי אם להעלות את הדברים לפורום, כי אני אדם מאוד פרטי. אבל... החוויה הייתה כל כך כיפית, ובשם כל החברות שלי, שיום אחרי החתונה הבינו שהן לא אוהבות את טבעת הנישואין שלהן, הרגשתי שאני חייבת. אז הנה:

החלטנו להכין לבד את טבעות הנישואין שלנו. השלב הראשון היה למצוא צורף שאפשר לעשות את זה אצלו. אחרי שלראשונה לא הצלחתי למצוא את הישועה בפורום הזה, פניתי לד"ר גוגל שמצא צורף בשם יניב שפירא שהיו עליו גם המלצות ב-mit4mit. הלכנו לפגוש את יניב בסטודיו שלו בדרום תל אביב והיה לנו חיבור מיידי. פשוט בחור מקסים. הבאנו איתנו זהב, הוא שקל אותו וחישב את המחיר פחות או יותר אחרי שבחרנו את העיצוב של הטבעות.
אח"כ התקשרה אלינו המזכירה שלו וקבענו איתה תאריך שבו נגיע לסדנה. 
זו היה חוויה מופלאה ואין מספיק מילים כדי להסביר כמה אני ממליצה עליה.גם האווירה בסטודיו של יניב מעולה, וגם ממש נקשרנו לטבעות. 

בתמונה: אני משייפת בנייר זכוכית את הזהב שלנו, שפעם היה תכשיטים משפחתיים, ואצל יניב התכנו וקיררנו למטיל, שייפנו בפצירה (ככה אומרים?), רידדנו ושייפנו שוב בפצירה. דילגתי על כמה שלבים באמצע (למרות שיש תמונות של הכל!) מתוך הבנה שכנראה שזה די מייגע לאנשים שהם לא אנחנו/ המשפחה שלנו


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

כמה מילים על תהליך ההכנה ועל הסטודיו של יניב 
אז כמו שכתבתי, את התהליך כולו עשינו בעצמנו, כשיניב עוזר בחלקים הקשים. 
הסטודיו עצמו הוא סטודיו - נראה כמו מקום שעובדים בו (נטול פינפונים מיותרים), והוא מאוד נעים לדעתי. כיבדו אותנו בקפה ועוגיות והתחלנו לעבוד.
אנחנו הגענו חצי שעה לפני שהתחיל שיעור שיניב מעביר שם, כדי שנתיך ביחד את הזהב. השיעור הוא לא ממש שיעור - כשאנחנו היינו שם היו שם עוד 5 אנשים, שכל אחד מהם עבד על משהו אחר. יניב מסתובב בין כולם, מנחה ועוזר כשצריך.

בתמונה: רצינו טבעות מרוקעות (רקועות?). מה שעושים הוא לוקחים פטיש ומרקעים את המטיל המרודד, וזה מה שאני עושה בתמונה. אח"כ ניסרנו מהרצועה את הטבעות שלנו (וכשאני אומרת "ניסרנו", אני מתכוונת שבן זוגי עשה את זה, אחרת זה היה עלול להיגמר רע מאוד... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

הטבעות כבר כמעט מוכנות! 
בתמונה: בן זוגי מעגל את הטבעת שלי בפלאייר.


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

והתוצאה הסופית... 
מלחימים את הקצוות, מעגלים על גבי מכשיר מיוחד במכות פטיש (הפעם מגומי), שורפים שוב, משייפים שוב...
והנה הן לפניכן!

מאוד נהנינו מהחוויה, ואנחנו מספרים עליה בהתרגשות וממליצים עליה מאוד לכל מי שאנחנו מכירים.
הבעיה היחידה בכל הסיפור היא שהחתונה ביוני.. וצריך להתאפק ולא לענוד אותן עד אז


----------



## josie1986 (20/4/13)

מהמם!!! 
נשמעת חוויה ממש כיפית ומרגשת


----------



## תותית1212 (20/4/13)

אווו! מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה יופי!
אין דרך מיוחדת מזו להשיג טבעות נישואים!

אני ממש נפעמת!
גם אני הייתי רוצה! אבל פתגורס כל כך שלומפר שאפילו לגזור כרטיסי ברכה הוא לא רוצה כי הוא חושש שיצא עקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה שהיה לכם מאוד מוצלח


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

תודה רבה! 
ולדעתי אם הרעיון נראה לכם - לכו על זה. גם אני ממש שלומיאלית


----------



## spur (20/4/13)

אפשר לשאול לגבי מחירים? 
וגם לגבי הזהב-
כמה זהב הבאתם (במשקל)? וכמה עלתה הסדנא?

תודה!


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

אין תשלום נוסף על הסדנה 
אלא התשלום הוא לפי המחיר של הטבעות, שממנו קיזזו את "מחיר" הזהב שהבאנו.
שולחת לך את שאר הפרטים במסר


----------



## niki86 (20/4/13)

אשמח גם לפרטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלהבת אותי בטירוף!
ברמה שאני מתקשרת עכשיו לאמא שלי ומבקשת ממנה את כל הזהב שהיא לא צריכה...

והתוצאה מושלמת- ממש נראה כמו הטבעת שהייתי בוחרת לעצמי!


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

איזה כיף! 
לכי על זה!!! הלוואי שהיינו יכולים שוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שולחת מסר.


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/4/13)

גם לי בבקשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש עיצובים נוספים? מורכבים יותר?


----------



## yael s d (20/4/13)

אפשר גם?


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)

שולחת לשתיכן! 
יש לו גם עיצובים אחרים שאפשר לראות באתר שלו באינטרנט.
אני לא יודעת אם הכל אפשר להכין לגמרי לבד, אבל אני חושבת שאין סיבה שלא - גם לנו הוא עזר במקומות הקשים.


----------



## פרח50 (21/4/13)

שלחי לךי בבקשה גם פרטים


----------



## שרון ל 1 (21/4/13)

מהמם!!! גם אני אשמח לפרטים


----------



## yael rosen (21/4/13)

שמעי 
אין לך מושג כמה אני מעריכה ואוהבת את זה. הטבעות האלו הרי מייצגות משהו כל כך אישי, וכשמושקעת בהן העבודה, היזע, והמאמץ שלכם - זה רק הופך את זה ליותר אישי. בקיצור, מופלא ממש. תודה ששיתפת איתנו

אני הכנתי את טבעת הנישואים לאדון שלי כשהייתי בהודו. סתם ניגשתי לצורף וביקשתי ממנו הדרכה. אז עוד לא ידעתי שהיא תהיה גם טבעת הנישואים (הייתה אמורה להיות רק טבעת אירוסים). אם הייתי יודעת לפני החתונה על האופציה הזו שהצגת פה, אין ספק שהייתי הולכת על זה.

תתחדשו.


----------



## פרילי 86 (20/4/13)

כל הכבוד לכם- ממש יפה 
שוב אני בהלם כמה החתונות שלנו דומות... אולי אנחנו צריכות להיות חברות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מוסיפה המלצה- אם מישהי מחפשת צורפת באזור ירושלים- עדי גרינברג, גם היא עושה את אותו תהליך עם זוגות.
מוסיפה וממליצה על הכנת טבעות- עשיתי קורס צורפות קצר עם עדי (12 שיעורים), וממליצה מאוד על הכנת טבעות, זה לא קשה, וכיף.
האמת שגם אני חשבתי שזה יהיה כיף שנכין יחד את הטבעות שלנו, אבל בגלל שהבחור לא רוצה טבעת, אז היה נראה לי קצת עצוב להכין לעצמי טבעת (אז עדי הכינה לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## butwhy (20/4/13)




----------



## נועיק (20/4/13)

יניב הגדול! 
במקרה הגעתי לפורום אחרי המון זמן שלא הייתי, בדיוק כדי לקרוא על נפלאות יניב.
הוא צורף הבית שלנו כבר שנים, יוצר את התכשיטים שאנחנו יכולים רק לחשוב עליהם.
מצרפת תליון של יד אוחזת בפנינת פרא, פשוט יצירת מופת בעיני.

רעיון נהדר לעצב אצלו את הטבעת שמיועדת לכל החיים, וגם יצא לכם מקסים!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/4/13)

מדהים!! 
איזה יופי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני אוהבת את ה-כ-ל, כל מה שתיארת - המחשבה מאחורי הכל, הרצון להכין אותן ביחד, התהליך וכמובן התוצאה הסופית!
פשוט מקסים.

תמדדי מדי פעם בבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לי חברים שעשו קודם כל חופה בבית ואת החתונה הגדולה אחרי 5 חודשים. 
בהתחלה היא התאפקה ובסוף היא הלכה עם טבעת הנישואין מאחרי החתונה הראשונה. זה לא כזה נורא! אתם באמת תהיו כבר נשואים, פשוט המסיבה מתרחשת קצת אחרי.


----------



## Shmutzi (21/4/13)

איזה רעיון יפה! 
ממש טבעת משלכם, מאחד לשניה. איזה יופי!


----------



## butwhy (21/4/13)

תודה לכולכן על המילים החמות 
ריגשתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השתדלתי לשלוח לכל מי שביקשה פרטים מסר, אם שכחתי מישהי בטעות, מוזמנות לפנות אלי ואשיב בשמחה!


----------

